# Finally



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Heres my BIRD 5-1-11 23LB 10 OZ, 9 IN BRD, 1IN SPURS.Never gobled just showed up and died.:Banane52::woot::woot:







Carrol Cty


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice!!! Congrats. What county you get him in?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

great job ... man everyone getting turkeys but me


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> great job ... man everyone getting turkeys but me


No bird here yet either! This weather sucks!!!!!! Congrats to all who connected so far. I almost forgot what a mature bird looks like...all the pic's are reminding me


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Great job, I hope you stopped and got a family size can of cream of mushroom soup.  I made what you told me about with pheasant... Mmmmmmmm!!'


----------

